# 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 9th 2013



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

More details to follow  










Octave presents:
2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet

Saturday November 9th, 2013

5651 Commerce Dr.,Orlando FL, 32839
Octave Car Audio Orlando
(407) 697-2317


I'm organizing this for Russ at Octave as he's very busy these days. The 1st annual meet last year was very successful, and we're hoping this one is even bigger and better. For anyone that didn't make it out last year, we had a great turnout with a ton of great sounding cars.

The meet will begin at 11:00 am and run to 4:00 pm or so.
I am going to host a tuning workshop from 4:00 pm to midnight (I'll post further details tomorrow night). If everything goes according to plan, we will have an expert SQ guy join us and teach us all a few things. The audience is beginners and experts interested in tuning. Includes SQ music CD, technical track CD, and informative booklet with charts, graphs, stage placements, etc.

Both the g2g and the tuning workshop are free. I'd like to get a signup list for the tuning workshop so I can know how many CD's and booklets to bring, but hopefully I'll have extra.


Map:
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=5651...5651+Commerce+Dr,+Orlando,+Florida+32839&z=17


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

Subbed. I have a project that is running a little long so I don't know for sure if I am making it, but I will let you know either way. I am especially interested in your workshop.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

Neil,

You're the man! I will try to make it out but I can't stay all day. Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*



fcarpio said:


> Subbed. I have a project that is running a little long so I don't know for sure if I am making it, but I will let you know either way. I am especially interested in your workshop.


I'm also interested in putting a g2g in South Florida if that would be easier for you and others to attend. I know that's a very long drive. Not sure where to start, as I don't know any shops down that way. Do you know any that might be receptive to hosting an event in the Miami Fort Lauderdale area? Or does anyone else?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

For anyone that wants to put the flyer and event details in their sig, just put this in your "Settings and Options -> Edit Signature":



> 2nd Annual Orlando SQ Meet 11/09/2013


(I attached the code above to a text file as the forum won't let me post the actual code)


And for the Tapatalk users:



> 2nd Annual Orlando SQ Meet 11/09/2013
> 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 09 2013 - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

The code isn't coming up when I try to reply to you're last message.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*



slowsedan01 said:


> The code isn't coming up when I try to reply to you're last message.


I attached it as a text file, hopefully that will work.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

I work on Saturdays from 11-6 PM, but can swing by after work.

I don't have a current system at the moment because I just purchased a new car in August, but it will still be nice to meet some people and talk about plans/ideas/suggestions for my system design.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*



Neil_J said:


> For anyone that wants to put the flyer and event details in their sig, just put this in your "Settings and Options -> Edit Signature":
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Neil_J said:


> I attached it as a text file, hopefully that will work.


Couldn't get that to work either.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> Couldn't get that to work either.


You should be able to copy the text file contents to your sig. Seems to work for me 

Edit: The attachment is on post #5.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

Sub'd


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

Where is the sign up list?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

falstaff said:


> Where is the sign up list?


There's not really a signup list for the meet as of right now, it's just post below in the thread if you're planning on coming, and show up on the 16th.

I would like to get a signup list going for the tuning workshop but I've not really had anyone reply saying they're interested yet. So ill start one once we get a few people wanting to attend it.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*



Neil_J said:


> There's not really a signup list for the meet as of right now, it's just post below in the thread if you're planning on coming, and show up on the 16th.
> 
> I would like to get a signup list going for the tuning workshop but I've not really had anyone reply saying they're interested yet. So ill start one once we get a few people wanting to attend it.


I would attend the workshop, count me in.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

We almost got a top brass SQ veteran to help with the workshop but they were unavailable on the 16th. Russ and I talked about possibly moving the event a week back to the 9th to make it work. I was admittedly against it since we already put the word out to everyone and i had already made work arrangements for the 16th and the 15th to prepare. 

If any other state or world champions (or other self appointed SQ gurus) want to help out with the tuning workshop, by all means let me know, I'd like to get as much help as I can. My material will be mostly from a technical side but would love to hear from someone that tunes by ear and more importantly, can explain to others how to do it, to further this hobby.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*



Neil_J said:


> We almost got a top brass SQ veteran to help with the workshop but they were unavailable on the 16th. Russ and I talked about possibly moving the event a week back to the 9th to make it work. I was admittedly against it since we already put the word out to everyone and i had already made work arrangements for the 16th and the 15th to prepare.
> 
> If any other state or world champions (or other self appointed SQ gurus) want to help out with the tuning workshop, by all means let me know, I'd like to get as much help as I can. My material will be mostly from a technical side but would love to hear from someone that tunes by ear and more importantly, can explain to others how to do it, to further this hobby.


I nominate audionutz!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> I nominate audionutz!


Erm. He may have been the one who I was referring to.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*



Neil_J said:


> Erm. He may have been the one who I was referring to.


sad trombone.wav


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> sad trombone.wav


Russ and I are talking about moving it to the 9th so we can get Steve to be there. Will post back here soon. 


Sorry for any inconvenience or confusion!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

I work on Saturdays from 11:00-6:00 but I would like to swing by after that.

I have a new car that's only a month old, so I don't have my system installed yet. But I have most of my equipment already and would love to chat with other enthusiasts about my plans.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

Nobody wants to see your sad trombone wav


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

Neil quit bugging Russ, I want to get my car back.....sooner rather than later.


:mickey:


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

falstaff said:


> Neil quit bugging Russ, I want to get my car back.....sooner rather than later.


I was doing fine organizing it and keeping him out of the drudgery until he found out that Steve wasn't able to make it. Next time we will make sure to confirm the heavy hitters before finalizing the date.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

I'm only kidding. Well sort of. 

Let me know if I can help out Neil.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

Add me to the tuning workshop, por favor.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

*2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*

So two quick announcements. Its typical Good news / Bad news:

Bad news: We're moving the whole event one week back to November 9th., because:

Good news: Steve Head, the champion SQ god, will be in attendance AND will be co-hosting the tuning workshop. So between my technical presentation and his guru by-ear-tuning abilities, you guys will be learning LOT by attending. I don't know if he's ever done one of these before so its sort of a once in a lifetime deal.

I'll have the flyer and Facebook event updated tonight.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2nd Annual SQ Orlando Meet, November 16 2013*



Neil_J said:


> We're moving the whole event one week back to November 9th.


thread title updated for you. 

Looks like there'll be two big GTGs going on this weekend. it's a GTG-fest! haha.


wish I could join you guys. have fun!


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Who doesn't love them some Head?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, the flyers have been updated and we're working on getting the facebook event updated. Thanks again to Erin for ninja'ing the thread title and 1st post before I could bug him.


P.S. Darren, fix your sig! It still says the 16th


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

i have to be at the ft lauderdale aiport to pick up my wife on that day at 3pm, shocks! Maybe next time...


----------



## BevoBlitzN (Sep 13, 2013)

I am hoping to make it, probably around 5 for the workshops.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> i have to be at the ft lauderdale aiport to pick up my wife on that day at 3pm, shocks! Maybe next time...


So that settles it, we need to start a South Florida meet. Any proposed date? The 16th is open now..


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> So that settles it, we need to start a South Florida meet. Any proposed date? The 16th is open now..


Yes we do. I am open every weekend and please count me in for the SoFla meet.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> Yes we do. I am open every weekend and please count me in for the SoFla meet.


I've got no clue where to host one down in that area, any ideas?


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I am up in Niceville, FL but being in 14+ hours training days 5 days a week in the military make it hard to get out that far away on weekends. If at all possible in the future meet planning process would there be any consideration for having something closer to the top of the state? I need some assistance with doing some fine tuning in my car and would appreciate a hand in help doing so.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> I've got no clue where to host one down in that area, any ideas?


Yes, Tradewinds Park? I attended a G37 meet when I had mine there.

Tradewinds Park

Plenty of room, I could take pics if you like... (nevermind, click on street view)

OK, no more hacking of thiis thread. :laugh:


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

fcarpio said:


> OK, no more hacking of thiis thread. :laugh:




Start your own damned thread!!! 

Aint nobody got time fo dat!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow 2 maybe 3 SQ meets in one month in Florida. Dang evn though I do dont live there any more wish I could go. Even if I didnt have my ride there, just show up to learn from all of you and especially from Steve.

Who knows maybe I just show up if I'm in town during these dates.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Black Rain said:


> Wow 2 maybe 3 SQ meets in one month in Florida. Dang evn though I do dont live there any more wish I could go. Even if I didnt have my ride there, just show up to learn from all of you and especially from Steve.
> 
> Who knows maybe I just show up if I'm in town during these dates.


Florida is coming back alive!!! The one time meca for sound oriented events will rise again.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I might even make it to this!! I will be back in Florida visiting around that time, if I am there, I will try and get to the event.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I might even make it to this!! I will be back in Florida visiting around that time, if I am there, I will try and get to the event.


What's this try business. As a great person once said try there is no try.....I'll take you out for some Phó in town, bribe bribe  besides Bing will be ok if I borrow some of your time


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Octave said:


> What's this try business. As a great person once said try there is no try.....I'll take you out for some Phó in town, bribe bribe  besides Bing will be ok if I borrow some of your time


Hhaha...


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Octave said:


> What's this try business. As a great person once said try there is no try.....I'll take you out for some Phó in town, bribe bribe  besides Bing will be ok if I borrow some of your time


Colonial Pho? Yummy!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

fcarpio said:


> Colonial Pho? Yummy!


Uh oh. I'm sensing field trip. Phó Hõa FTW. Joey you tempted yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

If you want to tempt someone, you don't use something they are surrounded with daily. You use things they miss.. Like Sweet Tea, or BBQ!!!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If you want to tempt someone, you don't use something they are surrounded with daily. You use things they miss.. Like Sweet Tea, or BBQ!!!


Depending on the preregister interest I was planning on having BBQ at the meet....and maybe sweet tea. Tempted yet. I don't want it to look like I'm trying to woo you back to Florida or am I


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

So I'm looking at the long-range weather forecasts, and it looks like we're going to have an awesome sunny day with reasonable temperatures. 


Fingers crossed


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Bumping this back up to the top. We're about 11 days away. I've put together a lot of great information for the tuning workshop. You guys will not be disappointed.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome! And there's a small chance I will at least have my system half-assed running so I can learn with it. 

(Not that anyone is cringing with anticipation for my particular system, but ya know how it is...)


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Awesome! And there's a small chance I will at least have my system half-assed running so I can learn with it.
> 
> (Not that anyone is cringing with anticipation for my particular system, but ya know how it is...)


I've been there, the guy with cables everywhere and maybe 50% working system. Bring what you got and have fun, that's all I ask


----------



## BevoBlitzN (Sep 13, 2013)

10 days to go Bump.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

That's close enough that we can get a 10-day weather forecast.

Mostly cloudy.
High of 79, low of 63.
10% chance of rain, 75% humidity.

Freaking perfect weather if you ask me.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Neil_J said:


> That's close enough that we can get a 10-day weather forecast.
> 
> Mostly cloudy.
> High of 79, low of 63.
> ...


Yes. This is going to be a good day.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok. It's weekend. Bump it up


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have my hotel. I'm staying at in the Disney Maingate - Celebration area. Probably forever away from the location and a terrible hotel, but it was $33 a night (plus a ****ing resort fee). I figure I could do worse - it has 3-stars, a bed, and a shower. I'll arrive late Friday and leave Sunday morning full of tuning knowledge (a.k.a., trying to remember what I learned while being frustrated with my current system). Might not take my truck and instead my econo car for the gas savings - no system in the Fiesta. Reason I mention is - are we going to be tuning IN the cars or in a classroom?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Reason I mention is - are we going to be tuning IN the cars or in a classroom?


Yes  we are doing a classroom lecture and Q&A, then the hands on workshop. We will put people into groups depending on how many people we get (and how many cars are volunteered to be tuned). Everyone will have a set amount of time to try and tune and the be judged by the golden ears of Steve and whoever else. Lots of feedback to make sure people aren't flying blind.

I'm putting together a PowerPoint / Keynote for the lecture part (not boring, I promise!). Will hopefully have some useful printouts and of course the SQ CDs and technical tracks to give to everyone. I'm already panicking a bit because I'm almost out of time and still have a lot to prepare (not to mention work left to do on my car).

But this will be very cool, I will guarantee you that.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I'm definitely looking forward to this GTG. I was fortunate enough that work sent me down to O-town from NC. This is gonna be an awesome to demo some good cars and be taught be some greatly experienced group gentle. I plan to take all this great Tuning knowledge back to NC and pass it on to some fellow SQ bubbas during our GTG in Jan.

Its gonna be awesome.


----------



## bbnatrl (Mar 19, 2013)

Count me in for the seminar por favor. Wish I could have it tuned (69 El camino) but I keep buying go-fast/suspension parts instead of audio. I do have my horns/mid-bass but that's about it


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Two days away now!

Weather is still looking good. 
Looks like we'll get a modest turnout by my numbers.
The material for the tuning workshop is almost finished.
We're still figuring out the food situation, we'll likely play it by ear.

If you're coming to the tuning workshop, and can bring a folding chair or two, please do so. I have a PowerPoint presentation with about 100 slides, it's not boring but it would be a lot of time standing up. Ill try not to drag it out, so we can get to the hands-on part.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey would it be okay if I brought my dog along? He's not a talker; good boy (most of the time). Looks like the doggy babysitter might bail out on me this weekend and I don't have his paperwork at a local kennel. He'll be all over everyone for a little bit but then hang by me and not bother anyone (otherwise he visits his cage). He doesn't eat speakers.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Hey would it be okay if I brought my dog along? He's not a talker; good boy (most of the time). Looks like the doggy babysitter might bail out on me this weekend and I don't have his paperwork at a local kennel. He'll be all over everyone for a little bit but then hang by me and not bother anyone (otherwise he visits his cage). He doesn't eat speakers.


If Russ is cool with it then yea. And as long as he doesn't scratch his claws on car paint like some dogs I've met.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

He's never done that - and wouldn't really be off the short leash anyway.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a dog person so yea it's ok. Besides having an extra woofer around couldn't hurt.....sorry I had to do it.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Great weekend!

World Street Nationals today and car audio goodness tomorrow!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

As a fellow GTG'er this weekend, you boys have fun and take plenty of pictures to share!


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm really thinking about coming down if I can find someone to ride along...need to find a cheap place to stay....any suggestions?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

bmxscion said:


> I'm really thinking about coming down if I can find someone to ride along...need to find a cheap place to stay....any suggestions?


PM SirBoom, he's staying near Disney at a hotel that was cheap. Think there might be one or two other Diyma folks there.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

It dont matter how long the slides are, as long we all are learning from it. Everything we cover down here I'm taking back to NC and gonna apply it my vehicle and spread the good knowledge as it was given to us. Especially in my area where theres no really good knowledgeable shops, so is given will be given to others.

Looks like the weather is gonna be awesome tomorrow. So perfect for demos and showtime. I wont have a vehicle there only because I'm down here for work but I'm gonna soak in all that I can. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Rain said:


> It dont matter how long the slides are, as long we all are learning from it. Everything we cover down here I'm taking back to NC and gonna apply it my vehicle and spread the good knowledge as it was given to us. Especially in my area where theres no really good knowledgeable shops, so is given will be given to others.
> 
> Looks like the weather is gonna be awesome tomorrow. So perfect for demos and showtime. I wont have a vehicle there only because I'm down here for work but I'm gonna soak in all that I can. See you all tomorrow.


Dude, it will be great to have an out-of-state person show up. There will be plenty of cars to listen to. Are you going to the NC meet in January?


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

If I make it, my car has Ohio plates so it will look like I came a super long way...


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Neil. Yes I will be at the NC GTG in Jan. Its gonna be a bit chilly be but still gonna be awesome. Theres gonna quite a few of us there. Some from VA and some from Bama. It will be nice if yoy can make it, understand its a long shot from Melbourne to there (10hrs).


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I'm going to do a giveaway for the person who drove the farthest. I've got too much stuff sitting around my garage anyway:


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

That is a nice thing to do. Helping each other out the best we can. Gotta hit you up tomorrow and see what you got. Maybe theres something I need for my Sorento. (Neil).


----------



## BevoBlitzN (Sep 13, 2013)

I should put my old Hawaii plates on once I get there!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

BevoBlitzN said:


> I should put my old Hawaii plates on once I get there!


Let's use the honesty policy here, guys


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Just letting you know that I do still plan to come by the event after I finish up at work. I work until 6:00 PM and might have to run an errand on the way, but will get there as soon as I can.

I don't have a system right now because I just got a new car recently, but I'm still interested in seeing some cars with good audio and chatting about my plans for the new car.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

The SQ CD that I'm putting together is coming along great, by the way! Holy crap, I forgot just how much awesome music that I've collected over the last year or so. I just wish I could fit more than 80 minutes on a CD.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> Just letting you know that I do still plan to come by the event after I finish up at work. I work until 6:00 PM and might have to run an errand on the way, but will get there as soon as I can.
> 
> I don't have a system right now because I just got a new car recently, but I'm still interested in seeing some cars with good audio and chatting about my plans for the new car.


I'll be there until late, possibly midnight if the tuning workshop ends up going that late. I know some people will want to cut out early, but I'll be there for anyone that wants to get some real time in with some hands on tuning experience.


----------



## BevoBlitzN (Sep 13, 2013)

C'mon Neil just a little joke.....it would be kind of hard to drive across the Pacific though!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

BevoBlitzN said:


> C'mon Neil just a little joke.....it would be kind of hard to drive across the Pacific though!


Yea, I got that, like a minute after submitting my post. I need to take a break, lol.


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Me and 2 other guys from our shop in Bonita Springs are coming out as well. I look forward to hearing some good cars and learning some too! We probably won't stay too late as we are driving back tomorrow night as well.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

It's 12:30 AM and I'm still burning discs like crazy. Managed to squeeze 30 tracks in. VERY eclectic stuff, all types of genres. Hope I can burn enough copies to go around....


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

Any chance you'd be willing to share your track list and make the PPT available to download for a west coast GTG?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

copter said:


> Any chance you'd be willing to share your track list and make the PPT available to download for a west coast GTG?


Absolutely send me a PM and I'll mail you one (mine come with a snazzy slim CD case with liner). Will post the track list to photobucket in a few minutes. 

I'd like to possibly send one Erin's way as well, maybe as a trade.


Edit: Here's the track list:









Edit #2 damn that's hard to read. Here's the copy and paste.



> Trk #	Artist	Song	Album
> 1	Dire Straits - Money for Nothing - Brothers in Arms
> 2	Murray Head - One Night In Bangkok - Just Can't Get Enough Vol. 14
> 3	The Romantics - Talking In Your Sleep - Their Very Best
> ...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope folks don't mind me nosing in on their application of their new knowledge in their car. Took my Fiesta to spend 1/3 the cost in gas to get here from the ATL then was greeted by the most expensive tolls I've ever seen in my life when I got around Orlando. Duh ****?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I hate myself for not being able to make it but I think I have a cool idea/favor to ask. Would it be possible for someone to record the tuning sessions (and other interesting stuff) and up them to YouTube? Pretty please...


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> I hate myself for not being able to make it but I think I have a cool idea/favor to ask. Would it be possible for someone to record the tuning sessions (and other interesting stuff) and up them to YouTube? Pretty please...


I think you should send a cab for your wife at the airport. She's understand, right?


----------



## jKnight (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry we left early Neil_J had good time the short time we were there. I wouldn't mind looking at your power point if you were OK with sending it.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> I think you should send a cab for your wide at the airport. She's understand, right?


I see, you want me to misteriously dissapear so I can later be found floating in a remote Dade county canal.


----------



## BevoBlitzN (Sep 13, 2013)

Had a great time @ the gtg. Thanks Neil J for the lesson in tuning I really appreciate it. I got to meet some cool people and listen to some nice cars. Now my brain is on overload!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

So I don't know about everyone else, but I thought this was a pretty awesome meet. Met a lot of new people like James and Juan and David. Heard some fantastic cars (my favorites were David's BMW SUV with the flangeless L3SE's and the Morel sub, and Lionel's 1st Gen Mini). For install though, Dustin's Taurus was pretty amazing in person, but that goes without saying.

As for the tuning workshop, it didn't go 100% like I expected since Steve got held up, and I would have liked to do some hands-on stuff but I was trying to read the crowd and it looked like everyone was ready to go home after two hours of powerpoint slides. I'm still extending out the offer for anyone that would like any extra help tuning or understanding some of the principles and techniques that I went over, just PM me, if I can't answer your question or help out in anyway, I can get you in touch with someone that can. 

For anyone that didn't get the SQ CD or would like a copy of the powerpoint, PM me your email address. I'll attach to the thread at some point, but I'd like to go back and clean it up a bit before putting it out to the public. I've got five of the CD's left, I'd like to send one to Erin if he's interested and one to copter who requested one for the west coast G2G. But I can burn more and send them out free of charge for anyone that would like one.

For anyone that got the CD and thought my choice of music is a little weird... Well yea. I was trying to get people out of their comfort zones. The idea was to get a collection of all sorts of instruments, male vocals, female vocals, dynamic ranges, recording styles, genres, from the last 30 years or so. Track 6 has Tuvan throat singing techniques, where the vocalist can produce multiple pitches simultaneously over a fundamental pitch. Track 14 was done by Slam Stewart, a jazz bass player that would bow his double bass and simultaneously sing or hum an octave higher. I think both of these tracks can show weakness in the midbass to midrange transition in certain setups. The Bjork song, track 19, will show your width boundaries pretty well, you have Bjork at stage left, and Bjork at stage right. There are a lot of subtleties if you're listing to certain tracks. In the Beethoven Adiagio Sostenuto, if you listen carefully, you can hear the pianist breathing. Tracks 7 and 8 featured the London Symphany Orchestra and were composed by a very brilliant British Indian musician. The bluegrass song on track 23 is great because you've got guitar, banjo, upright bass, and violin/fiddle all over the soundstage. I've got several different masterings of several of these songs, and the most "audiophile" ones were selected for this CD. Admittedly a few came from amazon mp3 but they were all over 256 kbps which is about the point where it's hard to differentiate between that and the uncompressed version. But you can decide for yourself if it sounds good to your ears


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh. And I said there was a prize for the person who drove the furthest. I have a set of Vifa XT25's for anyone that wants to claim them.


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

pics?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

copter said:


> pics?
















































































































From the tuning workshop:














































Thanks to Russ for taking most of the pics above.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Yuengling is absolutely an essential classroom learning enhancement tool.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Neil_J said:


> Oh. And I said there was a prize for the person who drove the furthest. I have a set of Vifa XT25's for anyone that wants to claim them.


Hmmm... I drove from Marietta, GA on Friday and stayed at a hotel where the water fixtures were not seemingly attached to anything so they moved all over the place. It was $33 a night... less than a Motel 6. Do I win?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Apparently Russ found a folding chair in his shop, is anyone missing one?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I got a lot of requests to post the Powerpoint from the tuning work shop. I cleaned it up a bit, but there was still a lot of stuff we went over that wasn't covered in the slides. 

Edit: Too big to attach to the thread. I'll find a place to get it uploaded tomorrow hopefully. I pay for Photobucket but they don't accept PDF as a filetype :mean: If anyone has a dropbox or other file hosting service, drop me a PM.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

It's red and gold if that helps


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Neil, just sign up for dropbox. It's free... at least up to 2gb. Then put the link in the thread.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Neil, just sign up for dropbox. It's free... at least up to 2gb. Then put the link in the thread.


Yea, I'll probably sign up with some other service when I find one that doesn't require me to install anything to upload files. Thought I could save myself the trouble but obviously not.

Will post a link here when I have time, but I'll be out of town tonight, so it will be tomorrow evening at the earliest.

Edit: If any gurus out there want to peer-review it before I post it publicly, shoot me a PM. Pretty sure most all of it is technically correct but there's probably a nitpick or two in there somewhere, or something that could be explained easier.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i'd be interested to see what you threw together. when you get a chance email me a copy at hardisj @ gmail.com


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

got it.

did you want me to post here or email suggestions? either is fine. will have to send through work email, though.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> got it.
> 
> did you want me to post here or email suggestions? either is fine. will have to send through work email, though.


Email suggestions if its not too much trouble. Thanks for taking the time to look at it.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, so I got my Silverado system tuning making some progress. I have most male and almost all female vocals coming from the center dash. On the demo disc, the last song has a very low toned male voice that comes from the left. There's also that song where the guy is saying "shut your mouth" that comes from the left, too. If I delay the door woofer which is only playing from 63 to 300, I can get the voice on the last song to spread across the dash but not stay center. On the "shut your mouth" song the guys voice hangs out at the left corner of my dash. I'm not sure where to go from here... any advice? So far though, this is the first time that, in my truck, I've successfully gotten some semblance of a center stage going on my own (i.e., without an MS-8; using a RF360.3) so this is pretty awesome. I had to reverse the phase on the 360 to 180 on the midbasses in the doors for them to be present but that could be a crossover thing... at this point I want to see if there's any thoughts on this as-is for crossovers.

Equipment:
RF360.3
Alpine IVEW535-HD (internal amp and processing defeated)
Alpine SPX-17PRO in kick panels
CDT M6+ on a fiberglassed-over MDF baffle in the doors
Morel Ultimo 10" in a ported box (ProBox single 10" design; unknown SqFt.; will not go much below 30 Hz in this box, might try stuffing it with polyfill to see what happens; sounds perfect above that, though)
Gains set just below distortion with my DD-1 on Kenwood XR 400-4 and XR 900-5. 400-4 is powering midbasses; 900-5 all other speakers. Will deal with levels now only from the RF360.

All Linkwitz crossovers

Tweeter crossover: 4250 at 12db (right tweeter is -3db)
Midrange crossover: 300 at 24db and 4250 at 24 db
Midbass crossover: 63 at 24db and 300 at 24 db
Subwoofer crossover: 20 to 63 at 24 db

Any thoughts? This is a temporary setup until I do my a-pillars for an Audison 3-way but I want to learn from this.

Also, weirdly, to get the bass to come from the front, I delayed the subwoofer like 4 ms. It's literally RIGHT behind me in the truck, though. The bass sounds like it's coming from the radio cluster, which is as good as I could get it.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Ok, so I got my Silverado system tuning making some progress. I have most male and almost all female vocals coming from the center dash. On the demo disc, the last song has a very low toned male voice that comes from the left. There's also that song where the guy is saying "shut your mouth" that comes from the left, too. If I delay the door woofer which is only playing from 63 to 300, I can get the voice on the last song to spread across the dash but not stay center. On the "shut your mouth" song the guys voice hangs out at the left corner of my dash. I'm not sure where to go from here... any advice? So far though, this is the first time that, in my truck, I've successfully gotten some semblance of a center stage going on my own (i.e., without an MS-8; using a RF360.3) so this is pretty awesome. I had to reverse the phase on the 360 to 180 on the midbasses in the doors for them to be present but that could be a crossover thing... at this point I want to see if there's any thoughts on this as-is for crossovers.
> 
> Equipment:
> RF360.3
> ...


Where does he sound like he's coming from on a decent pair of headphones? If he's coming from the left on the headphones, then you shouldn't try to tune the car to make him not come from the left. Hope that makes sense. I don't have headphones or the cd now as I'm at work but ill listen to it again tonight.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

On the last song in the CD the low voice comes into both ears pretty evenly. On the "shut your face" song he comes from the left - just checked. So that I won't use to tune. Maybe both aren't the great for tuning. I dropped 2500 Hz a bit to get rid of harshness - my favorite lesson of the session! I f'ing hate harshness... now I know where it is!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea, remember from the workshop, always use a reference system!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's the tuning workshop presentation that I promised:

http://goo.gl/aMi7KU


----------



## Fuzziekiwi (Aug 9, 2018)

Damn can we get a meetup like this again?


----------

